# Can I deduct TNC insurance?



## vance1167 (Mar 24, 2016)

if i take the standard deduction of .54 cents in addition to writing off half of my TNC insurance since it doubled after I switched from just personal?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

vance1167 said:


> if i take the standard deduction of .54 cents in addition to writing off half of my TNC insurance since it doubled after I switched from just personal?


Nope, you can either take the standard IRS deduction or you can itemize expenses. Now there are some aspects that you can fudge in vehicle expenses. Excessive car washes and MAJOR vehicle repair (engines, transmissions, rear ends and the like) are two that come to mind. The standard IRS deduction should be more then adequate for the Uber X platform.


----------

